

Jim Rogers: I would urge anyone to buy a farm - cwan
http://www.smh.com.au/business/reserve-earns-praise-but-not-our-politicians-20100518-vc69.html

======
hugh3
_The only disappointment I've had is that your politicians are as bad as the
ones in America. If the Australian government keeps running up such gigantic
debts, the lucky country is going to run out of luck_

What's he on about here? Australian government debt is tiny compared to the US
or most of Europe. And we don't have vast unfunded pension obligations
looming.

